# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Doomsday Preppers

## doug1980

New show on NatGEO premiers Feb 7th.  Should be interesting.

http://channel.nationalgeographic.co...sday-preppers/

----------


## Sarge47

Yeah, let's just broadcast just how crazy preppers look so FEMA knows where to go the next time there's a problem in that area!  I can't believe people did this!    :gagged:

----------


## SARKY

the show has been aired at least twice before.

----------


## natertot

I saw it advertised. I will check it out and see what it is like.

----------


## southard

I believe that its the same 4 families that advertised themselves last year. All the best to them, hope ones close to my house so everybody and there brother will br beatin down their door.

----------


## LowKey

This is a new one. I actually think they advertised for this here on WSF.
It's going to be an interesting year in the 'survival' arena as the countdown to 2012 December prediction gets closer. Prepare to see alot of this crap on TV.

Read the bios of some of the people. This could be funny. Some guy spent $40,000 collecting a seed bank.

Megan, lots of guns and a seed bank. In downtown Houston. Wonder if she plans on planting those seeds in my garden plot? Don't bet on it.

Dennis, an army of a family and a yard full of sculptures. No comment

Kellene, lots of food stored in the Mormon way. With neighbors of the same cloth to help out. Still, I like the last line of the bio written by the filmographer, "In the improbable chance the world ends in my lifetime and I had to choose one place to wait it out, I think Id choose a place with the freshly baked smell of a four-cheese Italian risotto." Yeah, you and everyone else. Be interesting to see if she has plans for cooking that risotto.

David, again no comment. A "Hillbilly" prepper. Going for the bizarre?

Christopher, living off the land in LA should the Big One occur. I wonder if he realizes he'll be living off the land with about 9.8 MILLION other people.

Kathy Harrison, this one holds some promise as a bug in, but there must be something sensationalist to have made the cut.

Paul and Gloria, a doomsday pod? 

Dennis, this is your pool garden guy again.

There seems to be several others that didn't make the bio page based on the airing lineup.

----------


## Wildthang

Reality shows make me sick, and the people in them are just doing it for the money. Sometimes I think that the entre shows are staged and the people in them are just told what to say and do! That show is propbably going to make real prepers and survivalists look stupid which is far from reality! I mean really, " Doomsday Prepers " just the name tells me how this is going to go!

----------


## Rick

I haven't the slightest hope that this will be anything but a joke. David Sarti, the hillbilly prepper is on it so nothing serious can come of it. Too bad, too. They are just painting preppers as morons.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I just watched some of what I guess was the old on, on youtube. I kinda like the pool garden family. I think they are screwed if TSHTF (I think they are a big target.), but I like their self sufficient ways, as a daily way of life. 

 I'm not by any stretch of the imagination an environmental wacko, but I do believe that we all need to be more efficient. (I guess I was just raised not to be wasteful.)

 And if nothing else......fresh, un-processed food is GOOD! LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I haven't the slightest hope that this will be anything but a joke. David Sarti, the hillbilly prepper is on it so nothing serious can come of it. Too bad, too. *They are just painting preppers as morons*.



 So, I'm....ummm.....dang, nevermind. :Blush:

----------


## Rick

Moron is beyond 2Dumb. There's dense, dumb, 2dumb, Hey ya'll watch this then moron.

----------


## LowKey

It will be interesting only perhaps for the comments of their 'survival experts' on what these folks are doing wrong.
Or, it could just be a show painting preppers as morons.

Hey Rick, do you have your 2012 End of The World marketing materials out there yet for the Safe Zone? I'd be feeding off that hype like a shark on chum (with a satellite site of course, gotta keep a serious tone for the serious people).

----------


## Rick

I've started a new web site to take advantage of the paranoia. You can visit www.realmayanjunktosaveyourjunk.com

----------


## hunter63

Hey, link didn't work....WOT UP?

----------


## Rick

Uh.......um........It's, like made up?........but I'll get on that right away. Should be up by 2013 at the latest.

----------


## hunter63

All I gonna say, was there was a big sale on gen sets about the end of January, 2000, right after the Y2K thing....LOL.

I guess it's the nature of the beast to have shows showing people in a loony light, even commericals always depict the male, husband/boyfriend/friends as "Dumas's"....and no I not gonna put my TP in a decorated coffee can, unless it's in the truck.

----------


## TresMon

Show was never intended to put peppers in a good light.  A friends distant relative was one of the casting folks.  He suggested me to them.  I got through three steps of the process and was told "your not extreme enough or paranoid enough, thanks, have a good day."  At that I was glad to have no part of it.

----------


## Warheit

I'm excited for the new season of The Colony.

----------


## Sarge47

My wife is a great "couponer" and saves us tons of money; so when the reality show "extreme couponing" came out she was pretty excited to watch it.  However it soon turned out that the show was "rigged" to make the couponers all look either crazy or super-paranoid.  My wife knows some of the people on the show from her forums and found out from them what lengths the producers go to to create conflict within the family, at the stores, and so on.  I would advise folks to avoid having anything to do with these type of programs.  On Cody's web-site he blames Steve Irwin's death on the producers of Steve's show.     :Cool2:

----------


## LowKey

I doubt they said exactly that TresMon. No smart casting director or producer is going to tip their hand like that.

----------


## hunter63

Well, I have been trying to get on "Survivor" for years as the token "Old guy" and get voted off first.....Then hang out at the hotel for 38 more days on their dime.....so far no joy.

----------


## intothenew

> ..............do you have your 2012 End of The World..............


If you would read, it is not the end of the world, it's just a transition/change. If you would have prepared for the rapture, you've had at least two good chances already, you'd be ready now.

Both are/were simply predicting change. I figure you only need to be ready for both 60hz and 50hz power. Somewhere, somebodies life is going to change. That's all.

Sheesh.

LOL

----------


## TresMon

> I doubt they said exactly that TresMon. No smart casting director or producer is going to tip their hand like that.


Your free to doubt.

----------


## dscrick

I guess I'll watch the first episode, but I pretty much agree with everyone on the thread, they are just going to make these people out to be wackos, and IMHO they certainly are. It's is contrary to true survivalism to advertise your preparations, as everyone knows. Especially on national TV. If it was ME;

"Hey we're doing a new show on people who are preparing for Doomsday, would you like to be on it?" "I don't know what you're talking about, I only have 2 cans of soup , some TV dinners, and half a carton of milk in the house".

----------


## SemperFi

these shows are interesting and not really on the realistic side , they always show people with some bizarre twist , like he's a normal guy stores food correctly ,reloads ammo , builds his own knives everything sounds good , until he opens his mouth , then its clear he's either a transexual , or homosexual (which I dont care but when your on tv trying to show the seriousness of survival and these turds all of a sudden talk about hormones ,etc , ****) Look the media is gonnaa make these people look bad because lets face it , the government is our savior!!

----------


## B-urban83

Reality shows always take things to the extreme.  Scenarios are far overplayed by the worlds worst actors or people that are far gone.
The shows positive angle is that it helps spread more of a "Taboo" lifestyle.  If I were to tell a friend I was packing a ferro rod and a mylar blanket among other things on a simple hike, he would think I was paranoid.  Too many people overlook prepping for emergency situations and it's in those emergencies where one person who planned accordingly helped the group or they all died.

It will help those on the edge and had a thought to prep.  These people may just end up prepping a few things rather than nothing at all.  As far as others, they won't watch it, and in the case something does happen, they will be knocking on the wrong neighbors door.  You cannot laugh at people, then decide to ask for their help in times of need, especially extreme need.

----------


## SARKY

As to the rapture, first, all those who plan on being raptured, please sign over all your earthly wealth to me. Second, get off my planet already!

----------


## kyratshooter

> Show was never intended to put peppers in a good light.  A friends distant relative was one of the casting folks.  He suggested me to them.  I got through three steps of the process and was told "your not extreme enough or paranoid enough, thanks, have a good day."  At that I was glad to have no part of it.


Wow Tres, if they did not think you were wako what WERE they looking for?  I have conversed with you a lot and I do not doubt your insanity for an instant!

sniker, sniker... I simply could not pass that chance up!

----------


## finallyME

> Moron is beyond 2Dumb. There's dense, dumb, 2dumb, Hey ya'll watch this then moron.


This is why I come here.  I learn so much.  Thanks for the clarification.  :Smile:

----------


## waukasha

Remember how crazy things got in 1999, prepairng for the year 2000,  People went nuts.   Nothing happened.

----------


## BENESSE

$hit hits when you least expect it. Otherwise we'd hide the fans.

----------


## LowKey

End of the World, Supernova, 5-mile meteor, Solar Mass Ejection, eruption of yellowstone, Rapture, any of those you're pretty much hosed as far as living on this world.
I was inferring TEOTWAWKI, in other words, a rather sudden change in fortune, not leaving this plane of existence entirely... 
LOL.

----------


## B-urban83

> Remember how crazy things got in 1999, prepairng for the year 2000,  People went nuts.   Nothing happened.


Well, as the year progresses and more "prepping" topics become exposed in various media outlets, the paranoia will rise.  Chaos arises when people feel they've fallen behind, so a quick run to the store among other crazies will be interesting.  This will lead to local tv stations airing the chaos, thus adding more chaos.

Just think of the insanity that is Black Friday, imagine adding in the thought of not making it to Christmas.  You have people buying presents out of "hope" along with whatever supplies they feel they might "need" to survive.  

I really hope we don't have a bad storm December 21, or people are going to go crazy and that's when SHTF.  In essence, nothing big can happen, but people's last minute paranoia versus true preparedness is what will cause mass chaos.

----------


## Rick

5-mile meteor (head slap!). Crap. How did I miss that? Now I have more planning to do.

----------


## Wildthang

I absolutely hate the Survivor series! That is not survival!

----------


## Kortoso

> $hit hits when you least expect it. Otherwise we'd hide the fans.


And it's never what you expect (which I think is what many survivalists forget).

----------


## jerry

This may have already been posted somewhere and not even sure whether this is the proper forum for this,,,,,I'm not even sure if this is proper period but,,,,

Just scrolling through the TV Menu and noticed Doomsday Preppers Documentary/Series airing at 9PM EST/8PM CST National Geo Channel

http://channel.nationalgeographic.co...sday-preppers/

I promise that I am in no way affiliated with National Geographics.

Edit:
Doomsday

----------


## Seniorman

> Originally Posted by LowKey  
> I doubt they said exactly that TresMon. No smart casting director or producer is going to tip their hand like that.






> Your free to doubt.


Over the years while living and working in Los Angeles, and "the Business," I've known quite a few casting directors and producers.  I've no doubt at all that *some* are that open about whom they want to cast.

These "reality" shows are all about conflict, extremes, and then some final resolution for whomever the producers have selected to "win."  Therefore they are looking for people who will offer the most opportunity for an "entertaining" show.  Someone -- the actor --  who is very informed and familiar with whatever is the show's premise, is not what they want.  No real conflict as that person just does what's necessary and not much happens on screen.

It's not called "*show* business" for nuthin', folks.   :Wink: 

S.M.

----------


## Beans

Watched my first episode last night that included *Megan Hurwitt, The Young Urban Prepper* I was surprised that she was storing over 160 condums. I didn't think she could carry that much water. :-)

----------


## hunter63

> Watched my first episode last night that included *Megan Hurwitt, The Young Urban Prepper* I was surprised that she was storing over 160 condums. I didn't think she could carry that much water. :-)


LOL, I just watch that one last night......a very friendly young lady no doubt....
It was kinda interesting being critiqued by "experts'....then she just joined the military.

I did find it kinda intresting in a late nite 3 beers kinda way.........

----------


## JackJobe

*Dear SemperFi:  I'm a Proud 'Marine Trud'* according to your definition.  

*I'm also an Emmy-nominated Photojournalist, with Sales and Public Service awards.*  I'm just the kind of Turd who is willing to Speak Up for those who can't face Reality.  IF 200 Million (many will die) somewhat prepared people flee cities, there IS no place to hide.  Instead .... let's educate them.

Listen, Learn and Laugh with Jack Jobe as 

explores Emergency Preparedness.  10am MST Feb 13 - 
also 'Archived'.

Be Honest, Be Excellent & *Walk About Prepared™*

----------


## hunter63

Well that post won't last long, put your site in your signature not in the post.

----------


## Rick

I've removed the link to your site. It's a violation of forum rules to post a link to any site you have an interest in withing the body of a post. You can place it in your signature if you choose.

----------


## Wildthang

I wonder if a show would be successful with people like us on there that just shows the skills that is needed, and offers good sane sound advice on prepping? No drama, no BS, just good ole surviving and prepping!
Naaaaaaa, on second thought, never mind!

----------


## wholsomback

They want tv drama and someone to look like an idiot,IE the show tonight had a man shoot his thumb off because he didn't follow the rules,never put anything or anyone in the muzzleblast area of your firearm.They don't seem to have an education format,only the one of lets see how dumb we can make people who prep look.

----------


## ratchet1957

Ii like watching these type of shows just to see where I might be able to prop up some of my own weaknesses and build on them !

----------


## ratchet1957

> They want tv drama and someone to look like an idiot,IE the show tonight had a man shoot his thumb off because he didn't follow the rules,never put anything or anyone in the muzzleblast area of your firearm.They don't seem to have an education format,only the one of lets see how dumb we can make people who prep look.


I saw that episode too , that guy blew off his thumb and the TV crew had to fly him to a hospital 40 miles away to have it re attached  in their helicopter ! what a dufus , !!

----------


## natertot

I watch the show because it does stimulate brainstorming. I think alot of it is BS and that it is stupid to prepare for one event that is very slim of ever happening. I prepare for fires, riots, civil disturbances, loss of utilities, tornadoes, etc. You know, the stuff that happens to everyone at least a handfull of times throughout their life. Like I said, it gets me thinking though. Maybe it is an item they have that I didn't think of or maybe just a way to store and organize something.

----------


## Rick

The closest I've ever been to a riot was the time they announced a sale in Ladies Wear at Walmart. Actually, that was more like a stampede. As to civil disturbance, isn't that a oxymoron? Wouldn't it be an uncivil disturbance? 

A civil distrubance: 

"I say, officer, would you mind terribly is I toss this bottle?"
"That would be littering but I empathize with your need to make a statement. Go ahead."
"Thank you. (Tosses bottle). You'll probably need to arrest me now. Do they serve coffee at lock up?"
"Yes, yes we do. Are those handcuffs too tight?"
"Not at all."

----------


## Sarge47

> The closest I've ever been to a riot was the time they announced a sale in Ladies Wear at Walmart. Actually, that was more like a stampede.


Are you sure that wasn't "Black Friday?"    :Whistling:   :Creepy:

----------


## natertot

I know riots seem rare for alot of people. I live in the Cincinnati area and there was a huge riot that occurred back in 2000. A (white) cop shot and killed a (black) kid when he reached into his waistband. Cincy, being racially on edge anyway, errupted into a long race riot where all kinds of damages occurred over several days. I think alot of riots and (un)civil disturbances occur, but the media doesn't dwell on them too much in fear that it will add to the issues.

Look at the occupy movement. I'm not going towards politics, but if you don't think those are on the edge of creating some riot type issues I urge to rethink it a little bit.

----------


## SemperFi

Well what moron would advertise there "location" , the "amount of weapons and ammo" ,the "food stored" ,the "water stored" , "how secure there fortress is" ,considering they all are against the government ! The guy in Texas with his fortress of conex boxes /turned home, your spot is the first spot the feds will take , if the Texas Rangers dont get it first! and JackJobe your an idiot , period , if thats your show , if your serious about prepping and survival why in the world would you show this to people all over the world watching tv ? For education , "Listen, Learn" what not to do , first thing you  do if you dont want Homeland security on your *** is you KEEP QUIET!! You dont go on TV and tell everyone you have enough food for 5 years (everyone in the area) who seen this show from the cesspool city will be traveling out to your place , ya think you CAN stop em, all , think you CAN get out of dodge in those buses without being stopped? Not gonna happen!

The show is entertaining ,thats the only reason its on tv , as far education alot good things are being done ,except for one thing the "experts assessment" doesnt tell you : NEVER tell mass media where you live, what you have ,what you dont have" too bad all these losers already have and there cover is already blown!

The guy in Georgia with his "secret room " has all kinds of food and tons of weapons , shows all his stuff , my guess is he will be audited this year by the IRS , so much for that business he had , he will be crippled all for making an *** of himself on tv

----------


## Wildthang

Well they can go for thier stuff and leave us alone! But you know, it is sad when having supply's ammo, and few guns is seemingly against the law, and you have to worry about confiscation! What is this world coming to?

----------


## Sarge47

> Well what moron would advertise there "location" , the "amount of weapons and ammo" ,the "food stored" ,the "water stored" , "how secure there fortress is" ,considering they all are against the government ! The guy in Texas with his fortress of conex boxes /turned home, your spot is the first spot the feds will take , if the Texas Rangers dont get it first! and JackJobe your an idiot , period , if thats your show , if your serious about prepping and survival why in the world would you show this to people all over the world watching tv ? For education , "Listen, Learn" what not to do , first thing you  do if you dont want Homeland security on your *** is you KEEP QUIET!! You dont go on TV and tell everyone you have enough food for 5 years (everyone in the area) who seen this show from the cesspool city will be traveling out to your place , ya think you CAN stop em, all , think you CAN get out of dodge in those buses without being stopped? Not gonna happen!
> 
> The show is entertaining ,thats the only reason its on tv , as far education alot good things are being done ,except for one thing the "experts assessment" doesnt tell you : NEVER tell mass media where you live, what you have ,what you dont have" too bad all these losers already have and there cover is already blown!
> 
> The guy in Georgia with his "secret room " has all kinds of food and tons of weapons , shows all his stuff , my guess is he will be audited this year by the IRS , so much for that business he had , he will be crippled all for making an *** of himself on tv


I'm in total agreement.  Even worse, how many people of questionable character are taking notes on these folks, planning on visiting them when it all goes down?  The preppers aren't the brightest folks, that's for sure!  By the way, Semper Fi, great post!  Positive rep sent!    :Cool2:

----------


## SARKY

> Watched my first episode last night that included *Megan Hurwitt, The Young Urban Prepper* I was surprised that she was storing over 160 condums. I didn't think she could carry that much water. :-)


And what happens when her water breaks???

----------


## BENESSE

She better hope there's a midwife around.

----------


## natertot

Semper Fi, I agree with you entirely. I wouldn't share that info either. Heck, I don't even tell the rest of my family!

----------


## SemperFi

Well I am with you Nater , my wife doesnt care so she inst in the know as to what I do about survival, possibly and hopefully not she will never know what I had to protect us!

I just watched the latest show and it had the cop /trucker , first off the National Transportation Agency (or whatever there called ) forbids any OTR trucker from carrying firearms in there trucks , even concealed licenses cant be applied , Im pretty sure carrying a couple AR's and tons of ammo wont fly! But I surely wouldnt care , but this idiot is begging "Troopers" from all over the country to stop him on the road , do any of these people not realize that the Homeland Security agency just needs to "ask" the National Geographic Channel for the info of where these people are and likely they will hand it over , not to mention The National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency has the knowledge and the high tech technology to pin point there location anywhere in the world ? Look em up if you think they are not a real agency , just another Intel agency spying on Americans!

----------


## Rick

I wished you'd offer up sources for some of the things you post. CDL does not restrict you from CCW. You simply have to follow state laws and recognize which states honor your CCW and which do not just like anyone else.

How is any agency going to pinpoint you anywhere in the world? No one can track you unless your cell phone happens to be GPS equipped and you are currently carrying it. Even then, a court order is required to obtain the information from the telcos. They might be able to photograph me from the big eye in the sky but how are they going to know who I am?

Finally, if you guys don't share any information with your family how are they going to know what to do if you are the one severely injured or killed?

----------


## natertot

I agree with you Rick.

My immediate family knows about the preps, just not outside the immediate family. My wife still isn't fully onboard, but she is walking towards the train and doesn't fuss about me doing it. She is all for the storing of first aid and food supplies. The arsenel is not her at all, but hopefully I will get her out and do some plinking starting in spring. It is all a work in progress.

----------


## TucsonMax

The show is an insult to our collective intelligence.

----------


## crashdive123

> The show is an insult to our collective intelligence.


Only if you watch it. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Have you actually seen our collective intelligence? It might be a toss up.

----------


## SemperFi

Ok I stand corrected on the OTR laws . However one of the major problems is the reciprocity laws is that most trucking companies dont follow these laws and niether do the states (that claim they do, read about this in the NRA) and heaven forbid if you drive into Chicago or New york , just having a gun in your possession is jail time , make deliveries on Military bases , federal prisons , National Guard Installations , State prisons , you gonna tell them you have a couple ar 15's and enough ammo to start your own war? Well it doesnt matter , they are gonna search your vehicle , and every military or government agency in the US has signs that specifcally state before entering YOU GIVE UP YOUR RIGHTS to search and seizure ! But hey if you dont go to these places I guess your Ok , and as far as the National Geospatial agency , Rick , you dont think the intel boys know who you are? When you registered this website and the domain it was in your real name , thats simple public information right there , sattellite imagery is so sophisticated right now that yes when give the input of who you are it can be applied to your cell phone where ever you are! I know it sounds scientific or SYFY but its not , its real , Ive been to the agency (st louis) obviously I wasnt given top secret intel but think of it like this ,if you get the free version of GOOGLE MAPS ,you can see your house , with the paid version you can almost see the license plate on your vehicle in the driveway , you dont the an agency like this can see a little clearer?

----------


## Rick

My only point is that seeing you and knowing your identity are two different things. Knowing the owner of a web site is no different that knowing the owner of a car or a house or a boat. I can see you with binoculars. That doesn't mean I can identify you. There are 311 million people in the U.S. Do you think all of them are being tracked?

----------


## Sarge47

> There are 311 million people in the U.S. Do you think all of them are being tracked?


Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean that they're not out to get you!     :Sneaky2:   :Innocent:   :Ohmy:

----------


## Wolf2012

I thought it was funny the retired cop/trucker guy is going to spend $1100 on camo netting to hide a silver and chrome truck in the desert. What a waste of money...I can hide an elephant in clear sight just by using a pair of those big clown sunglasses.

----------


## SemperFi

is being a "super-duper  Moderator" close to being an Administrator?

----------


## Rick

In this thread it is.

----------


## nell67

My DIL discovered this show this week..... I have been under a barrage of text (she does not know how to communicate verbally...LOL....) she was amazed and intrigued,good grief,but it at least got her attention.

----------


## JackJobe

I'm one of the Proud, the Few and The Chosen ---> I'm an ex-Marine, stupid, money hungry, crazy, publicity seeking, Doomsday Prepper (S1E9 - March 27, 2012)  Please - if I missed any of your other insults, please know I appreciate them.

First, there was no money.  That's right - I haven't met any of the participants who were paid.

Second, you can pretend you are ready but no one knows what will happen.  IF it is as bad as the "Solar Flares" (Carrington Effect) I was 'forced' to talk about on NatGeo, where do you think you can hide when 300,000,000 people flee the cities?

Third, I rather educate my family, friends and neighbors rather than kill them as dehydrated Zombies later. SO I'll be a face for reason rather than violence.  I'll look for any opportunity to teach. Such as ......

Did Great “Old Time Radio” make you laugh and feel good?

The 'Red M&M' (George Bettinger is discussing Laughter & Life mixed with music  - and guest appearance by “Doomsday Prepper” Jack Jobe ---- LIVE at 4pm est (2mst) TODAY on [URL=".............................................  ....[/URL]

Let us make you smile.  And Walk About Prepared! (tm)

----------


## crashdive123

JackJobe - that is now twice that you have posted a link to your stuff.  We do not allow spam on this site.  Third times a charm.

----------


## Rick

Put me in, coach. Come on. I can do it! 

JJ - Seriously. If you were on the show, you gotta know that they are gonna make you look foolish. You have to know that going in. The shows are about ratings not about teaching. The more bizarre they can make it the better the ratings. For anyone to go on national television and talk about what preparations they have and where they keep them is, well, a little naive. I'll go with naive since you don't like insults.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Sounds to me like JJ is trying really hard to sell something.......Just like the guy on D-day preppers. (The one who shot his thumb off.)

Hey, wait a minute! Are you *that* guy? 

Come on.......give us a "thumbs-up"!
(snicker, snicker)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> JackJobe - that is now twice that you have posted a link to your stuff.  We do not allow spam on this site.  Third times a charm.


 It would appear that JJ is not very bright. He has been told how to post his mess, so that everyone can see it, but it appears that he can't follow simple directions......or friendly advice. 

 You would think that someone who claims to be preparing for teotwawki, would be able to pay attention and adapt. I'm thinking that if things go bad, JJ is gonna be screwed.

----------


## Willie

Now thats funny right there! I was watching and thinking What A Dumb###. While laughing the whole time.


> Sounds to me like JJ is trying really hard to sell something.......Just like the guy on D-day preppers. (The one who shot his thumb off.)
> 
> Hey, wait a minute! Are you *that* guy? 
> 
> Come on.......give us a "thumbs-up"!
> (snicker, snicker)

----------


## Sarge47

> First, there was no money.  That's right - I haven't met any of the participants who were paid.


Ya see, Jack, that was your 1st, really dumb mistake.   You better believe that the guys that make that series are raking in the dough!  Everybody wants their mug on national TV, no matter what they have to do to get it there.  Signing up for a show like this is just asking for trouble, the producers go out of their way to make you look like some kind of "nut job!  That's what they did on "Extreme Couponing:"  They stiffed the couponers and made them look "greedy" as opposed to "thrifty."  Your 2nd big mistake was showing your preps on National TV, now the "bad guys" got your number!  Your 3rd big mistake is thinking that your tougher than all of the bad guys out there; I never met anyone yet who was bullet proof!  BTW, which episode were you on?  The "Doomsday Preppers" website does not list you under the name of Jack Jobe.     :Whistling:

----------


## LowKey

This looks like an air date and episode number



> Doomsday Prepper (S1E9 - March 27, 2012)


No money???
In it for the publicity? Gonna make you a star? Gonna make you a go-to guru? Sign on the dotted line to give up your name, your face, your location. All for your very own 15 minutes of fame. Ringling was right.

----------


## JackJobe

As a Journalist "Doomsday Prepper" (S1E9 - Mar 27, 2012), I found this site while researching to make my own plan. 

I'll be on TV this morning. Jack Jobe, Doomsday’s Super Bunkers (10:35am ET 3-7-12) Live.FoxNews.com What can “Urban Dwellers” do? Could you get there if you can afford one?

Thank You all for your wonderful advice and your concern, but I'd rather educate people than kill them.  Don't ANY of you have anything constructive to add?  Is your whole life about 'the negative', practicing to kill your family, friends and neighbors because you are too cowardly to teach them, AND being cruel and critical of people you don't know?  I'd rather take the high road, build teams and communities.  The Marine Corp taught me that.  You can't hide in a War.  Survival IS cooperation.

I thought this board was for adults, not cruel children who believe they have all the right ideas and everyone else is stupid and these are the Senior members.  (Do you have the courage to leave this posted and allow this discussion?)

At 66, disabled and with a "city girl" wife, where am I going to hide?  Answer this - do you honestly believe no one will find you and your plan is to kill them if they do?  And I'm crazy!

----------


## natertot

Jack, It is not what you have presented, but how you have presented it.

1: If you didn't get paid a thing for them to make a huge amount of money, you may want to reconsider your theories of economics. That also demonstrates that you can be taken advantage of.

2: Most everyone here prepares for at least one thing or another. The show does make those who prepare look like they are one neuron away from the funny farm when we are in fact normal people. In a sense, we find that a bit.....offensive!

3: This is a pretty civil site. We all don't see eye to eye on all issues, but we maintain civility while agreeing to disagree. If you have an issue with the admin persons, send them a PM or send Chris the owner of the site a PM. "Blasting" someone on an open forum is just bad form. It kinda reminds me of my three year old when she throws a temper tantrum. Just tone it down a bit and be sure that respect is given so you don't get kicked off. Who knows, I might be able to learn from you and you might be able to learn form me!

----------


## Sarge47

> I thought this board was for adults, not cruel children who believe they have all the right ideas and everyone else is stupid and these are the Senior members.  (Do you have the courage to leave this posted and allow this discussion?)


We have "cruel" children on here?  Well if we ever do they don't last long.  But we do have children.  I didn't say that you were stupid, you just did some stupid things.  That's MY opinion and I'm sticking to it.  As a former Marine you should have a hide tough enough to handle criticism that isn't what you wanted to hear!  Why go on there and let them make you look like a loon?  They cut that show anyway they want.  My wife is on another board where former participants have come on and stated how disappointed they were with the way it was handled.  Have you seen your finished version yet?  If not you may be in for a rude surprise.  And, oh yeah, you better believe that there are a lot of "evil types" taking notes on all of this, not to mention the Feds!

----------


## hunter63

Jack, don't be too taken back that no one asked for your autograph, just because you were on TV, (haven't seen it).

What is presented to the world on a TV program isn't very important to those that are aware and prepared.....Just another TV show.

Let me know how you are doing in 10 years.......Oh yeah, Dec 21 2012.....Never mind.....
Keep up the good work, Good luck....I do'no 'nutin 'bout no preps.......

----------


## crashdive123

Well JackJobe - as I said - third times a charm.  I'll leave the information about the show up in case anybody wants to view it, but you - my spamming friend - are gone.  I suppose that based on your cruel children comments you really didn't plan on trying to engage in civil discourse anyway.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> As a Journalist "Doomsday Prepper" (S1E9 - Mar 27, 2012), I found this site while researching to make my own plan. 
> 
> I'll be on TV this morning. Jack Jobe, Doomsdays Super Bunkers (10:35am ET 3-7-12) Live.FoxNews.com What can Urban Dwellers do? Could you get there if you can afford one?
> 
> Thank You all for your wonderful advice and your concern, but I'd rather educate people than kill them.  Don't ANY of you have anything constructive to add?  Is your whole life about 'the negative', practicing to kill your family, friends and neighbors because you are too cowardly to teach them, AND being cruel and critical of people you don't know? * I'd rather take the high road, build teams and communities.*  The Marine Corp taught me that.  You can't hide in a War.  Survival IS cooperation.
> 
> I thought this board was for adults, not cruel children who believe they have all the right ideas and everyone else is stupid and these are the Senior members.  (Do you have the courage to leave this posted and allow this discussion?)
> 
> At 66, disabled and with a "city girl" wife, where am I going to hide?  Answer this - do you honestly believe no one will find you and your plan is to kill them if they do?  And I'm crazy!


 Well JJ, here's the thing. We have kinda built our own community here. We learn from each other and welcome anyone who wants to join. We do however, have some rules and you don't seem to be able or willing to follow them. You were warned and even told how to do what you want 'in the proper way', yet you continued to break the rules.

 Oh well....I guess we won't learn anything from you, but you will still be able to learn from those here, if that is what you really seek.

----------


## Rick

I think Jack had a burr in his hong. Just in case you're lurking...Doomsday bunkers? Really? If you had said tornado shelters, well, okay. But doomsday bunkers? I have no need for one. But thank's for asking. I wonder if he has smoke alarms and fire extinguishers installed. I'll bet he just did a head slap and said, "Doh!".

----------


## Sarge47

> The show does make those who prepare look like they are one neuron away from the funny farm when we are in fact normal people.


Some of you might remember the "party girl" who had all of those condoms and the cats.  On one of my wife's forums she came on and said that she was offered by one of the idiot producers $1000 to kill one of the cats on camera!     :Nod:     Don't tell me that it's not "managed!"     :angermanagement:   :Censored:   :Cursing:

----------


## doug1980

Wow what I miss in here?  Well the show is a joke, big surprise.  Have seen some good ideas, and the guy from Maine had some really good skills that he was passing along to his kids.  Most of them are stupid and dramatized.  I expecially enjoyed the "seed" freak, and his shootout story.  What a Dumb@$$.

----------


## oldfatguy

I have been watching this as well, and agree with you on the latest show.  The "seed guy" is a moron.

Also, that is the second or third person that is all worried about a "polar shift".  Maybe I am missing something, but with a polar shift, your compass would point to the south instead of the north.  This will not cause earthquakes, hurricanes, volcanic eruptions nor athlete's foot.

The knuckle head from Maine teaching his little girl to take a gun away from someone holding it to the back of her head is going to get her killed.

----------


## Winter

It's my understanding that the Mayan calendar didn't have a leap day and a leap yr. So, according to the Mayan calendar, our age ended 7 months ago.





> Jack, don't be too taken back that no one asked for your autograph, just because you were on TV, (haven't seen it).
> 
> What is presented to the world on a TV program isn't very important to those that are aware and prepared.....Just another TV show.
> 
> Let me know how you are doing in 10 years.......Oh yeah, Dec 21 2012.....Never mind.....
> Keep up the good work, Good luck....I do'no 'nutin 'bout no preps.......

----------


## natertot

> Also, that is the second or third person that is all worried about a "polar shift".  Maybe I am missing something, but with a polar shift, your compass would point to the south instead of the north.  This will not cause earthquakes, hurricanes, volcanic eruptions nor athlete's foot.


It will cause Rick's hong to give him a major wedgie!  :Nod:

----------


## Rick

Not so! I have lead in my azz, no ferous metals.

----------


## Wildthang

> Some of you might remember the "party girl" who had all of those condoms and the cats.  On one of my wife's forums she came on and said that she was offered by one of the idiot producers $1000 to kill one of the cats on camera!        Don't tell me that it's not "managed!"


Condoms and cats! Sarge you owe me a keyboard cause I just spewed on that one! :Lol:

----------


## RandyRhoads

Not sure if there is already a thread for this. I just started watching and have already seen a few things that irritate me.

 Showing them shoot .22s and dubbing in a high caliber rifle shot for them

 Someone explain to me why if you were in a knife fight and stabbed you would rub a natural blood thinner (willow) on it?


Please post anything else from this show you've seen that just didn't make sense or bothered you....

----------


## Sarge47

> I'm one of the Proud, the Few and The Chosen ---> I'm an ex-Marine, stupid, money hungry, crazy, publicity seeking, Doomsday Prepper (S1E9 - March 27, 2012)  Please - if I missed any of your other insults, please know I appreciate them.
> 
> First, there was no money.  That's right - I haven't met any of the participants who were paid.
> 
> Second, you can pretend you are ready but no one knows what will happen.  IF it is as bad as the "Solar Flares" (Carrington Effect) I was 'forced' to talk about on NatGeo, where do you think you can hide when 300,000,000 people flee the cities?
> 
> Third, I rather educate my family, friends and neighbors rather than kill them as dehydrated Zombies later. SO I'll be a face for reason rather than violence.  I'll look for any opportunity to teach. Such as ......
> 
> Did Great “Old Time Radio” make you laugh and feel good?
> ...


I don't know if anybody caught our short-lived member, Jack Jobe, on Doomsday Preppies...er...Preppers, however, true to form, they made him look foolish.  Too bad he didn't live up to his word on welcoming our negative comments, as he states here.  The dumbest thing on the show was when they showed him using the sling-shot as a "weapon of choice."  Also stashing all the kitchen knives around the house, then allowing their "secret" locations to be filmed.  Finally the training he gave his wife on using the knives.  Most "bad guys" would have firearms so the knives would probably just tick them off, unless they die laughing of course!  Also thought his "safe room" was poorly constructed!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## hunter63

So far it seems that everyone senerio has been different....from no oil....to volcano and everything in between.....

Who's correct?...Inquiring minds want to know?

I don't want to invest a couple of hundred grand on a underground bunker, and have a volcano....didn't work real well in Pompeii....

So when the experts do the rating for the "How likely ratio"..... is there a prize?.......How do the experts do the rating?

I just don't know........

----------


## Wildthang

It seems like thay all fixate on just one catastrophy, and it seems to rule their life and causes them to prep. I would think a true prepper with a good head on his shoulders, would simply prep for SHTF events no matter how big or small!

----------


## Sarge47

> It seems like thay all fixate on just one catastrophy, and it seems to rule their life and causes them to prep. I would think a true prepper with a good head on his shoulders, would simply prep for SHTF events no matter how big or small!


Most do, it's the producers that have them narrow it down to one big catastrophe.  That way it's easier to make the "prepper" look like a loon!     :Drool:

----------


## kebbie

I like the show But I often say to myself I see where you live and a million others do to I see your stock pile and what your weakness maybe why would you put your self out there like that .I love the underground bunkers that are so lavish and all the things our homes have only thing is I am a poor person .I dont have that in my budget so yeah I have food and shelter and a ways to protect it and I dont tell all the people in the county were I live my family knows where to come and I am trying to work on water supply but be real dont tell the world were you live and what you got we might come and say hey I want to borrow a cup a cup a cup oh just get outta the way I will take it my selfLOL

----------


## Wildthang

> Most do, it's the producers that have them narrow it down to one big catastrophe.  That way it's easier to make the "prepper" look like a loon!


Yeah that sounds about right. And those people just fall right into the script and look like a bunch of tards. They must pay those people a lot of money for that!
I honestly dont think they could give me enough money to be on that show!

----------


## Sarge47

> They must pay those people a lot of money for that!
> I honestly dont think they could give me enough money to be on that show!


Actually they don't pay them anything!  Can you believe it?  I wouldn't go on that show either, but for nothing?  Gimmie a break people!     :Cursing:   :angermanagement:   :Censored:   :hammer:

----------


## hunter63

But Hey, you get to come on forums like this one and say..."Whooo look at me, I'm a TV star, ain't I cool?...Want my autograph?

----------


## crashdive123

> But Hey, you get to come on forums like this one and say..."Whooo look at me, I'm a TV star, ain't I cool?...Want my autograph?


Only if you don't get banned first.

----------


## natertot

Yeah, I just watched the one with that Jake Jobe guy. When my grandma told me that too much TV can melt your brian, I think she was referring to that guy.

----------


## Sparky93

> Yeah, I just watched the one with that Jake Jobe guy. When my grandma told me that too much TV can melt your brian, I think she was referring to that guy.


Who is Brian? Did I already melt mine, I hope he is okay.... lol JK

----------


## natertot

See Sparky, It really does get melted! JK. Alot of times, I type too fast and don't proof read before I hit that post button.

----------


## Old GI

> It seems like thay all fixate on just one catastrophy, and it seems to rule their life and causes them to prep. I would think a true prepper with a good head on his shoulders, would simply prep for SHTF events no matter how big or small!


WT, you're absolutely right.  During my stint in emergency management, we stressed the "All Hazards" approach and go on from there.

----------


## Rick

I haven't watched very much at all. What I've seen has been a bit way out there for me. As for Jack? I can only offer two suggestions. 1. Lose the hat. 2. Wear a tie. You're on TV for cryin' out loud. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydZ4Hml3oZk

Secrets to surviving 2012? Isn't that about the same strategy we used to survive 2011, 2010, 2009, 2008........

----------


## Sarge47

> I haven't watched very much at all. What I've seen has been a bit way out there for me. As for Jack? I can only offer two suggestions. 1. Lose the hat. 2. Wear a tie. You're on TV for cryin' out loud. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydZ4Hml3oZk
> 
> Secrets to surviving 2012? Isn't that about the same strategy we used to survive 2011, 2010, 2009, 2008........



...and Y-2K, remember?     :Devil2:

----------


## hunter63

Jan 2000 was good time to buy used generators....bought 2 at a couple hundred bucks each....never used.....
Wonder if the mre's are still good...?

----------

